# Scalloping Weekend



## MudDucker (Aug 8, 2016)

Well, my son finally made me take a weekend off from project work and go play.  

We went down and stayed in my blue project house and drug out the Ol Pro to go scalloping.  

Launched her only to realize that the boat repair shop had mounted the GPS mount backards!  Then when I flipped that, no power.  Learned when we were back at the house that the boat man's idea of cleaning up the wiring included the copious use of butt splices and that the gps power and one of my speaker wires had already come undone.  Didn't know anyone used butt splices in marine applications anymore.  

Didn't need a gps to get to the scalloping grounds.  Put the Ol Pro on plane and she purred all the way.  Hit the water and about 2 hours later, we were limited.  Back to the hill just in time to get in a frog strangling down pour.  Back to the project house, shower and then a great dinner at Posey's.  

Sunday, redo, but this time with gps operating.  This time the boys limited in about an hour and we had to throw one bag back.  Stopped at the river mouth sandbar so the boys could get a gander at some  bikinis.  There was one gal who was trying hard to be a Kardasian clone. Rain started popping up, so we left.  Hit a 1/2 mile of rain on the way in, but it quit before we got to the ramp.  Back to the blue project house to find the power was out.  Went in to change and lightning started popping everywhere around us.  

Stopped at Shrimp Traders and had another good seafood meal and back to V town by 9.  Should not take me more than a week or so to get over it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Well, my son finally made me take a weekend off from project work and go play.
> 
> We went down and stayed in my blue project house and drug out the Ol Pro to go scalloping.
> 
> ...



Sweet!!

Man I sure wish I lived closer to St Marks. Fishing sucks this time a year, you cook like a fried egg in the boat but Scalloping is what saves the day!  10 more weeks until my next trip.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 11, 2016)

Good weekend. You going this sat?


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 11, 2016)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Good weekend. You going this sat?



Don't know yet.  Was going to work on my storage shed down there, but don't know if my helper will be free or not.


----------

